
Does Stress Impact Technical Interview Performance? - azhenley
https://medium.com/@gameweld/the-case-for-the-private-technical-interview-4a92947e1692
======
linus_torvalds
I think this helped me in getting the job I currently have at Amazon. At the
time at least, the interview for new grads was done entirely online. I
performed much better in this than any of the other on sites I did because I
could focus exclusively on the problem at hand.

After a few years of experience that I've gained, I don't think it would
matter much, but as a new grad there is a lot more stress and you likely
haven't worked in a professional setting so you're not entirely certain what
is expected of you and how "good" the interviewer is themselves.

~~~
dang
Usernames like this aren't allowed on HN because of their trollish property:
they distract, if not outright troll, every thread the account posts to. I've
banned this account for now, but if you want to rename it, we can do that and
unban it. Emailing hn@ycombinator.com is best.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20trollish%20username&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20trollish%20username&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=true&page=0)

